# Found a Gem... A Hydroformed GT GTR Series 4 for $300... Good Value I Say



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Gotta love Craigslist...

First found my commuter bike, a 2004 Schwinn Mesa GSX, even with a brand new Deore Crankset to replace stock, and bunch other new deore items added, it's still under $300 bucks... Ultra durable and fun to ride... Can be beatup or stolen and not have to worry about the lose...

Then found this gem when I was looking around for a suitable startup road bike for my wife so she can start enjoy ridding with me... A beautiful 2009 GT GTR Series 4, with Sore groupsets. Matte black hydroformed compact frame is just beautiful. I know the bike now days retails for $800+ and even old stock retails for $500... but the seller sold it to me for just $300 bucks (seems like they totally hated cycling)... Gonna Pink-It-Up for wife... Already put on pink handlebar tape, and the pink saddle and tires are coming in. Upgrading the no-name caliper brakes and wheels as well. Gonna be another fun project in the up coming month!




























Just wanted to share the story,

Cheers!


----------

